# Well, Hullo!



## Koshiki (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I've been in the Martial arts for 13 years, coming up on 14 this January. Going to my first class at 11 years old was possibly the single most terrifying thing I have ever not wanted to do. Being a polite little kid, I kept it to myself and tried out the first class. I think it was about minute 5 of the warm-up that I decided that *this* was for me!

That said, I have maintained and nourished Martial Arts passion (I say, obsession my girlfriend says!) through today. Frequently, when looking up something to do with a style or a form or a technique or an individual or whatever, I have ended up here at Martial Talk. The other day I realized I was like that person who watches a few classes here and there at a variety of gyms/dojo/dojang/schools/whatnot and never steps foot on the floor as a student. The LURKER, that's me!

Anyway, I'm joining up now and hopefully I can refocus some of my Martial Arts rants and raves away from friends, co-workers and a girlfriend who all listen very patiently, and all have no idea what I'm talking about, and no real desire to find out!

Looking forward to talking with you all on the forums,
-Zack


----------



## arnisador (Sep 19, 2013)

Welcome! Lurk away, or participate!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 19, 2013)

Welcome to MT. What style do you practice?


----------



## Happy-Papi (Sep 19, 2013)

Hello! Welcome


----------



## Takai (Sep 19, 2013)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 19, 2013)

Welcome to MT!  Look forward to your input.


----------



## K-man (Sep 19, 2013)

:wavey:


----------



## seasoned (Sep 20, 2013)

Welcome, Zack... Enjoy the site, many ear's to listen, here.


----------



## Instructor (Sep 20, 2013)

Welcome!  I know what you mean about that first lesson, I remember feeling the exact same way.


----------



## sfs982000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 20, 2013)

Just want to add my welcome to MT .


----------



## Koshiki (Sep 20, 2013)

Oh wow, friendly forum. I knew I picked the right one! Thanks for all the welcomes.

Dirty Dog, (wow, that makes me feel disrespectful!) My style is a bit of an odd one, I suppose. The school is supposedly MDK TKD, not WTF/ITF affiliated or anything, just independent, but the originator also had a strong Kung-Fu, Tai-Shing (I think) background, so there some definite influence from that mixed in, and a lot of the traditional forms/techniques have more obvious Japanese methodologies than much of contemporary TKD. To mungle it up a bit more, my three primary instructors were, respectively, the originator of our school system, a guy with Taichi Chuan and Bagua Zhang roots, and a guy with Shotokan roots. Plus a variety grab-bag of my own "flavours" and approaches that I've picked up from other area martial artists, consciously or unconsciously.

So, short answer, is TKD, or TKD with everything done wrong, perhaps, I don't know. But, when I see mainstream TKD schools, or show them our stuff, the mutual response is usually, "THAT'S Taekwondo????" The current owner of my school once looked at me, watching some other schools, and said, "You know, I love these guys, but I really don't like Taekwondo." I looked at her and grinned, "Sensei, you run a Taekwondo School!"


----------



## Takai (Sep 20, 2013)

Zack Cart said:


> but the originator also had a strong Kung-Fu, Tai-Shing (I think) background,



Out of curiosity, who was the originator? I have friend who trained in Tai Shing Pek War. (He now teaches Pek War with his Sifu's permission).


----------



## Yondanchris (Sep 22, 2013)

Welcome to MT! My wife says its an "obsession as well!


----------



## Koshiki (Sep 22, 2013)

Takai said:


> Out of curiosity, who was the originator? I have friend who trained in Tai Shing Pek War. (He now teaches Pek War with his Sifu's permission).



Jeff Wood, from Central/Southern Maine, USA, His school system are the "Tao Karate Clubs." I'm not actually certain that the style of Kung-Fu was Tai Shing. The school is the "Iron Ring" from Massachusetts, near Boston, under Sifu Jim Banks. They do the Stone, Wooden, Drunken, Lost, and (whatever the fifth one is...) monkeys, so I assume it's Tai Shing, but they always just call it "Monkey." Frustratingly, a Google search of their school and their primary instructors results in virtually no results, except for a reference to them in a seminar in Casco, Maine. Anyway, very cool guys, among the very finest, most effective martial artists I have ever had the great pleasure to meet!


----------



## Takai (Sep 22, 2013)

Yondanchris said:


> Welcome to MT! My wife says its an "obsession as well!



Your wife says that?/ I thought mine was the only one.


----------



## Takai (Sep 22, 2013)

Zack Cart said:


> Jeff Wood, from Central/Southern Maine, USA, His school system are the "Tao Karate Clubs." I'm not actually certain that the style of Kung-Fu was Tai Shing. The school is the "Iron Ring" from Massachusetts, near Boston, under Sifu Jim Banks. They do the Stone, Wooden, Drunken, Lost, and (whatever the fifth one is...) monkeys, so I assume it's Tai Shing, but they always just call it "Monkey." Frustratingly, a Google search of their school and their primary instructors results in virtually no results, except for a reference to them in a seminar in Casco, Maine. Anyway, very cool guys, among the very finest, most effective martial artists I have ever had the great pleasure to meet!



Standing/Tall monkey is the fifth.


----------



## Koshiki (Sep 23, 2013)

Takai said:


> Standing/Tall monkey is the fifth.



Aha. Yes, thank you!


----------



## Mauthos (Sep 24, 2013)

Hello and welcome


----------

